

The 48 Laws of Power - sasvari
http://www2.tech.purdue.edu/cg/courses/cgt411/covey/48_laws_of_power.htm

======
theprodigy
It's a classic. I believe the updated version with 50Cent is more relevant
today.It's called 50th Law.

------
dcalixto
:) super thank's!

